
Free night time electricity in Texas - zabramow
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/09/business/energy-environment/a-texas-utility-offers-a-nighttime-special-free-electricity.html
======
mikhailt
That's why we need new battery technologies sooner and why Tesla is investing
big times in its Powerwall units.

If both utilities and the customers start storing energy, then the schedule
will not matter much to anyone. Strong night winds powering the wind energy
grid and the daytime powering the solar energy grid, feeding into the stored
battery units 24/7.

------
pma
I think this is a duplicate post as this article is already posted and
discussed
here.[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10529716](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10529716).

